# Georgia Fishing



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Me and my new fishing buddy Kyle got on the flats this past Sunday and Monday in search of big redfish. Kyle has his own lure company mostly fresh water baits but he has dipped into some inshore baits now that he moved to coastal Georgia. Big Boy Baits is the name of his company he has some good looking swim baits aswell as some shrimp that we used on this trip. Nearshore reef had tons of blue fish some nice black sea bass and BULL REDS. The bull reds were caught on Kyles Georgia Jumbo shrimp. I wound up with 6 up to 38" and Kyle had a little bad luck he missed a few but got 1 big girl right before sun set. We have video of the entire weekend he is in the process of editing it out when he gets done ill post it.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

nice!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Won't be back up there until May, you are in a GREAT area for sure. Keep 'em comin'!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I've got to get my boat finished. I don't even need to buy a liscense to fish in GA


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice pics!
What part of Ga are you in?


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

> Nice pics!
> What part of Ga are you in?


I'm interested too...and GPS coordinates would be nice ;D


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]

I fish the entire coast.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Fatties!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

So
You fish the entire coast of Ga?
Wow!!!


----------

